# Feeling A Lot Better!



## SciFiGeek17 (Oct 19, 2009)

So, before I found this site, I was a wreck and since I found it, I've been in better moods and felt better. And after a little over a week I'm feeling a lot better!

I mean, mentally, physically and emotionally! My moods are improving! I think the fact that I'm not alone and also reading various posts from people's experiences and challenges and triumphs, it's encouraged me a lot!

Just want to say things to this site and everyone here! I've met a lot of nice people here and I hope to make tons of friends!

I wanted to share that I'm feeling better and think I'm capable of conquering my fears!


----------



## cyndy (Jul 28, 2009)

i know what you mean!! this site has helped me sooo much also. being able to interact with people who have similar issues and problems makes me feel much less isolated.
i hope you continue to progress!!:clap


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Thats wounderful news. I can relate to you. I thought I was alone with SA for years and thought it was just me. Couldn't believe so many others have it as well. People that I can actually relate too.

Most of the people here are very friendly and understanding. Makes talking on here easy. I could never talk about these issues outside these forums. Haven't even told my shrink anything yet, thats sad.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Reading this post gave me the warm-fuzzies. :yes

Glad to hear it.


----------



## markko (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi,

It's funny, but hanging out with like minded people on the forum makes me feel good about my problems. It's good that we can see the positive, sometimes even funny, side of the things we go through.

Thanks guys,

Markko


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

I know what you mean. I've been here for a month and I've felt myself improving a little bit in social situations. I think it's because I've noticed that I have a problem and that I should deal with it, so lately I've decided to become more outgoing. In the past month I've been to a few plays, a gig and I've met up with some friends more than a few times. That's perfectly normal for most people, but it's great for a guy like me who spent all his weekends at home and on the computer for 3 or 4 years. Great to hear your moods have improved. Let's hope things get even better for us


----------



## patricia (Sep 10, 2009)

yeah i love this site i even decided i didnt need 2 see my councilor as this site did me better than the counciling its great the way we can all help each other in some way i can even go shopping and although still shaky i find myself shrugging it off i actually feel good about life right now so i shake sometimes im still able 2 do the same things as everyone else out there in the world


----------

